
A visual history of Microsoft's anime fetish - petercooper
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/7/5076356/microsoft-anime-character-photo-essay
======
iamshs
Every browser and OS has an anime character to its name. Search [browser or
OS]-tan on Google.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS-tan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OS-tan)

------
ozh
I doubled checked the date for April Fool and the site URL to be sure it
wasn't some prank. When I was reassured, I went ôO?!!wtf? with confidence.

